# Richard Robinson on Satan’s hatred for the church



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 6, 2022)

... But such & so extreme is & hath by the hatred of the old enemy Satan that red Dragon (by the heads of his malignant church) that is by impiety, idolatry, & infidelity, and by the Horns that is by violency, injury and tyranny of Pharaoh, _Abimelech, Nabuchodonosor_ and such like cruel persecuting powers: with his tail of blasphemy hypocrisy and superstition, evermore envying the verity of the doctrine prophetical and evangelical in all ages) that when God’s churches hath been most readiest to bring forth her sincere fruits of good life and doctrine, then hath this red Dragon, with open jaws of tyrannical power, exalting his tail up to the skies, and as it is said (_above all that is called God, 2. Tess._ 2.) been most ready therewith too draw down the third part of the stars, that is to say not only too obscure the light of the true word of God, and of the glorious Gospel of his son Jesus Christ, but also utterly too caste under foot all true testimonies thereof.

Yet blessed be the Lord God of Israel, who being careful for his elect, doeth now and then _raise up a mighty salvation unto his people, Luk. 1. 69_ in sending one or other good _Michael,_ with his Angels, that is too say, one or other godly religious and christian Prince with his Godly religious and christian Nobles, Bishops, Doctors, Preachers, and Teachers, who with the sword of Truth, the shield of faith, breastplate of righteousness & Helmet of hope unto salvation in Christ, have borne away like victory & prize of like _Gigantomachia,_ with the triumph of truth according to that saying: _Those shall fight with the Lamb, & the Lamb shall overcome them, because he is the Lord of Lords, and King of Kings: and they which are on his side, called, and elect, and faithful. Apoc._ 17. ...

For more, see:









Richard Robinson on Satan’s hatred for the church


GOD’S holy spirit in the xii. chapter of the Revelation of S. John the Divine, (Right Honourable) describeth unto us, two notable mysteries: The one, A woman clothed with the Sun, having the Moon u…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

